# RIP Fitzherbert... 10/13/04 - 4/13/07



## Night

[align=center]








*10/13/04 - 4/13/07*[/align]

Oh gosh, where do I start...  

My sweet, ornery boy heaved his last breath Friday afternoon. He had been wasting away for the past 2-3 weeks, and the past couple of days have been the worst. His breathing became more and more labored until his sides heaved in and out in an almost painful way. He refused to eat anything unless it was baby food off my fingers. Thursday night he looked horrible... I did a steam treatment and gave him some Metacam. Friday morning he looked even worse, with his eyes glazed over and dull. I knew it was time, and I made the appointment. Fitzherbert was put to sleep at 5:30 PM.  

Unfortunately, my normal rat vet wasn't in, and I had to see someone else (who deals primarily with dogs and cats). He's a nice vet, but I don't really think he understood how much I love my rats and how much I hurt when they pass. 

When he brought back Fitz gassed down/injected, after he handed him to me, he just turned around and filled out paperwork. And not for like, a second or something - he stood there for about 2 minutes or more. I mean, any other time I euthanized an animal, regardless of what kind, they come back, hand you the pet, and leave immediately so you can say your goodbyes and grieve. So I had to just sit there with a huge lump in my throat. I was seriously debating saying, "I don't mean to be rude, but can you leave?" But I know if I tried to talk at all, it'd just come out all weird because I was trying not to cry.

Here are some of my favorite pictures of my boy...



















Mulligan and Fitzy, a couple weeks after they came home (November 2004).










He was always smiling as a baby.



















Giving momma lots of kisses  










And a wink for the ladies!










Just after his neuter in July 2006.



















Goodbye my sweet boy


----------



## Vixie

He was beautiful, Night.

Remember him that way.


----------



## cjshrader

That's really heartbreaking, Night. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Poppyseed

He lived a very happy life and seems very happy from the pictures. I'm sorry for your loss D:


----------



## 2manyrats

What a cutie... sorry to hear about his passing.


----------



## ladylady

What a sweeite, Sorry


----------



## Sara_C

What a gorgeous boy  At least he had three idyllic, happy and pampered years with you though. You gave him the kind of life all rats deserve.


----------



## OnlyOno

you did what was best for him from the moment you got him. i'm sorry he passed away, but he did it when he was ready and you were there for him when he went, which is the most important thing. you are an awesome rat owner, and your babies know it.  again, sorry night, that is truly just a downright bummer. ftizherbert will always be there with you though.


----------



## JennieLove

Im sorry for your loss Night. He was a handsome boy. :'(


----------



## Inesita

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was gorgeouse.


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for you loss


----------



## dkirschling

Sorry, Night. We find joy in so many things in this life; I'm glad your life had the joy of knowing him.


----------

